# CBT vs. Psychodynamic Therapy?



## MyFriendsCallMeBambi (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been dipping in and out of this site for a while, but am looking for some advice about different types of therapy so thought I'd finally take the plunge and join; bit nervous, even though you all can't see me!

I've been having CBT on-and-off for about a year and a half (social anxiety and depression) and I've reached a point where I just don't know that it's ever going to help. I find the concept of rating your emotions to be very contrived, and get incredibly anxious over filling out all the forms and charts that are involved; I actually find that the methods involved in CBT often make me more anxious than what we're discussing!
I explained this to my current therapist and she has made an effort to tailor our sessions accordingly, looking more at Rules and Assumptions than at charts. We've also worked on Distraction Techniques, which I have found useful, but I still feel that all this is just skimming the surface. I can understand how CBT would be useful for somebody who was feeling anxious, or feeling depressed, at a particular point in their life and wanted to learn some coping mechanisms, but I don't feel it addresses any underlying issues.

These feelings aren't going away and as much as I don't want to hyperbolise any problems I might have, I'm starting to feel that maybe CBT just doesn't go deep enough.

My therapist mentioned Psychodynamic Therapy the other week, and I just wondered whether anyone has experience of one/ both types of therapy and could offer some advice?

Sorry for the long post!

MyFriendsCallMeBambi


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

@MyFriendsCallMeBambi

Why does the paperwork make you anxious?


----------



## MyFriendsCallMeBambi (Aug 26, 2014)

@johnnyneurotic
I'm not entirely sure. I can't quite get my head around rating emotions on a scale - I understand that it's useful for tracking progress but I just find it very difficult to do. I also find making decisions difficult, and I think I worry that I'm going to circle the wrong number/ write the wrong thing&#8230; Not that it would matter if I did, but the idea that I might make the wrong decision just makes me extremely anxious.
I'm not sure if that kind of thing is involved in all types of therapy though? I've never tried anything other than CBT.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

MyFriendsCallMeBambi said:


> @*johnnyneurotic*
> I'm not entirely sure. I can't quite get my head around rating emotions on a scale - I understand that it's useful for tracking progress but I just find it very difficult to do. I also find making decisions difficult, and I think I worry that I'm going to circle the wrong number/ write the wrong thing&#8230; Not that it would matter if I did, but the idea that I might make the wrong decision just makes me extremely anxious.
> I'm not sure if that kind of thing is involved in all types of therapy though? I've never tried anything other than CBT.


Wouldn't it be appropriate to use the CBT to try to tackle this anxiety first before you approach any other problems you have?


----------



## MyFriendsCallMeBambi (Aug 26, 2014)

@johnnyneurotic
Possibly - I have gotten a lot better though, and manage to fill out the forms in sessions now  I just feel that now I've learned the kinds of coping skills CBT teaches, every session is very repetitive; we seem to just go over and over the same techniques, talking about what's happening without ever really addressing why. I do think some of the things I've learned from CBT have been helpful, and will definitely carry on using them, but I just wanted to see if anyone could give me an insight into different types of therapy that might address why, more than what.


----------

